# '95 240SX timing marks...?



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm in the process of assisting a friend change the head gasket on his '95 240SX and we're at the point of setting the engine @ TDC. The Chilton manual isn't providing much use, to say the least, regarding where this point on the harmonic balancer is. As you spin the balancer in Clockwise direction, which of the 5 marks indicates TDC when aligned w/ the pointer?

There also seems to be a rumor about leaving the intake attached to the head when removing...if this is true, can I bring the head to be "shaved" to a machine shop w/ intake still attached? Or is it just difficult to remove the intake when it's still in the car???

Thanks so much...I'm sure we will have more Q's before this is said and done!]

:cheers: 
Dr.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

it only makes it easier to remove the head. you have to remove the intake to get the head shaved.


----------

